# Horse hooves



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Growing up our dogs favorite day was when the farrier would come out. They loved gnawing on/eating the trimmed hoof pieces. When we sold the farm and started boarding our horses we'd sometimes save the hoof trimmings for the dogs, and they went nuts for them! I was at the barn the other day and thought about taking home a bit of hoof for Milly, but wasn't sure how safe this is, or if it would be bad for her. Anyone with horses let their dogs eat the hoof trimmings? Can it make them sick or upset their tummies? The only thing I really remember about feeding them, other than the dogs loving them, is they made their breath smell bad.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We made the mistake of buying some cow hooves a couple of weeks ago at the kennel where we buy our dog food. They were really inexpensive, so we got several of them. They smelled HORRIBLE and they made me really nervous when I saw how sharp the edges got. We ended up taking them away from the dogs because of that as well as the really bad odor that smelled up the entire room. It was awful and made their breath smell like poop. We'll never buy hooves again.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My dogs have eaten horse hooves (they like the trimmed soul and frog the best) all their lives without a problem...per se. However I find they do not digest the actual wall that well, and usually day 2 after eating would throw it up for me to clean up. 

I don't encourage it but I don't think it "hurts" them. I would NEVER buy it at a store though, not when they can get it at the barn. I find it does make their breath WREAK!!!! :yuck:

Ann


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> We made the mistake of buying some cow hooves a couple of weeks ago at the kennel where we buy our dog food. They were really inexpensive, so we got several of them. They smelled HORRIBLE and they made me really nervous when I saw how sharp the edges got. We ended up taking them away from the dogs because of that as well as the really bad odor that smelled up the entire room. It was awful and made their breath smell like poop. We'll never buy hooves again.


We have also bought cow hooves for our dogs and typically there were long lasting and the dogs loved them. Just recently though, we tried some different ones that were more expensive and yes, they were horrid smelling!!! These ones also broke into smaller pieces with sharp edges so we too took them away. Thank goodnes for Febreze!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I've found some dogs can eat the hoof trimmings with no negative effects and some cannot. Of course they all want to, but then it's vomiting up the hoof wall later...Ranger's never had hoof trimmings but he had a cow hoof once. Besides stinking, it broke off into sharp little pieces and he eventually threw up what he had eaten. I prefer giving him the chestnut pieces when I peel them off. They are his absolute favorite! Even better than hot dogs!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't think the hoof trimmings I'd get for free at the barn would be too hard - they're quite soft, but I think I'll leave it up to Milly next time she's at the barn and the farrier is there. If she so chooses to nosh on some hooves she can, but I won't present them to her as treats.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The natural ones from the barn are pretty soft. My two goons love them!

But Ranger is right - chestnuts are to die for in Copper's opinion so I keep those cleaned off my horses.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is banned from the barn on farrier day. I relented last time and let her come out with me, promising that I'd keep up with him with the sweeping. Well, she got a piece and when I tried to take it away she seriously growled and snapped. She got put in the car immediately and from now on will be IN the car until he's finished and I've cleaned up.

She always barfs it up and ALWAYS on the white carpet. She content to get 'poopcicles' every day! :yuck:


----------

